# Multiuser Software über XMPP Server



## antonbracke (22. Nov 2014)

Hallo,

meine aktuelle Software arbeitet mit dem Socket System. Da aber die Kosten für einen VServer mit Java Server für mcih zu groß sind, kam ich auf die Idee Server zu nehmen, die man eh kostenlos nutzen kann. Meine Idee ist es das Programm zukünftig über einen XMPP Server laufen zu lassen.

Das Prinzip:

- ein Bot erstellt einen Chatroom und wartet hier auf Clients
- ein Client connected fragt den Bot nach dem Chatroom und tritt diesem bei
- der Bot gibt den Clients Informationen (new client joined / left, ...)

Kann man sowas realisieren?
Gibt es bessere Vorschläge?
Kann jmd LIBs empfehlen?

Grüße 
Anton


----------



## dzim (22. Nov 2014)

Ja, das geht. Hab mal etwas mit der Bibliothek "Smack" gemacht:
Ignite Realtime: Smack API
https://github.com/igniterealtime/Smack

Damals (vor ca. 4 Jahren...  ) war es ganz brauchbar. Wir hatten einen Firmen-Jabber-Server für den Firmen-internen Chat, da habe ich einen neuen User angelegt, der sich als Bot eingeloggt hat und (eigentlich immer Online). Wenn wir uns per IPSec dann auf einem System eingeloggt haben, hat das unseren Bot getriggert, der uns dann nach den Grund für den Loggin fragte (und auch nervte, wenn man ignoriert hat). Ging einfach nur um eine "Zugangskontrolle" zum System. War am Ende nur Augenwischerei, aber das zu programmieren hat Spass gemacht 
Konnte mal wieder einen Daemon schreiben und mal mit XMPP und Java rumspielen. Fand ich toll...


----------

